# Coffee Cake



## terri (Jan 9, 2002)

I'm looking for killer coffee cake recipes. Anyone have anything uncommonly yummy?


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

My favourite:

*Applesauce Pecan Crumb Cake*

1 1/2 cups all-purpose flour
1/2 cup brown sugar
1 teaspoon baking powder
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon ground nutmeg
1/2 cup low fat buttermilk
1/2 cup applesauce 
1 tablespoon butter, melted
1 large egg
1 large egg white
1/3 cup pecans
1/3 cup all-purpose flour
1/4 cup brown sugar
2 teaspoons butter, melted
1/2 teaspoon cinnamon

Preheat oven to 350°F. Lightly spoon flour into dry measuring cups; level with a knife. Combine flour and next 5 ingredients (flour through nutmeg) in a large bowl; make a well in centre of mixture. Combine buttermilk, applesauce, 1 tablespoon butter, egg, and egg white in a bowl; add to flour mixture, stirring just until moist.

Spoon batter into a 9-inch round cake pan coated with cooking spray. Combine pecans and remaining ingredients in a small bowl; stir with a fork until mixture resembles coarse meal. Sprinkle evenly over top of cake. Bake at 350°F for 35 minutes or until a wooden pick inserted in centre comes out clean.

And a few I want to try...

*Cinnamon Streusel Coffeecake*

1/3 cup chopped walnuts
1/3 cup firmly packed brown sugar
3 tablespoons all-purpose flour
1 tablespoon ground cinnamon
Cooking spray
1 1/4 cups sugar
1/3 cup vegetable oil
2 large eggs
3 cups all-purpose flour
1 teaspoon baking powder
1 teaspoon baking soda
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 1/2 cups low-fat buttermilk

Preheat oven to 350°F. Combine the first 4 ingredients in a small bowl, and stir well. Coat a 12-cup Bundt pan with cooking spray; sprinkle 1/3 cup of the walnut mixture into pan. Set walnut mixture aside.

Combine 1 1/4 cups sugar and vegetable oil in a large bowl, and beat at medium speed of a mixer until well-blended. Add eggs, 1 at a time, beating well after each addition.

Combine flour, baking powder, baking soda, and salt; stir well. Add flour mixture to creamed mixture alternately with buttermilk, beginning and ending with flour mixture; mix after each addition. Stir in vanilla.

Measure 2 cups of batter; set aside. Pour remaining batter into prepared pan; sprinkle remaining walnut mixture over batter. Pour reserved 2 cups batter over walnut mixture. Bake at 350°F for 45 minutes or until a wooden pick inserted in center comes out clean. Let cool in pan 10 minutes on a wire rack; remove from pan. Let cool completely on wire rack.

*Toasted coconut Streusel Coffeecake*

For the streusel
3/4 cup firmly packed light brown sugar
3/4 cup all-purpose flour
1 tablespoon cinnamon
3/4 stick (6 tablespoons) unsalted butter, cut into bits and softened
1 cup sweetened flaked coconut, toasted lightly and cooled

For the cake batter
2 sticks (1 cup) unsalted butter, softened
1 cup firmly packed light brown sugar
3 large eggs
1 tablespoon vanilla
3 cups all-purpose flour
2 1/2 teaspoons double-acting baking powder
1 teaspoon baking soda
1 teaspoon salt
1 1/4 cups sour cream
2 cups sweetened flaked coconut, toasted lightly and cooled

In a bowl stir together the brown sugar, the flour, and the cinnamon, add the butter, and blend the mixture until it resembles coarse meal. Stir in the coconut and reserve the streusel.

In a bowl with an electric mixer cream the butter, add the brown sugar, and beat the mixture until it is light and fluffy. Add the eggs, 1 at a time, beating well after each addition, and the vanilla and beat the mixture until it is combined well. In another bowl whisk together the flour, the baking powder, the baking soda, and the salt, add the flour mixture to the butter mixture alternately with the sour cream, beginning and ending with the flour mixture and beating the batter after each addition until it is just combined, and stir in the coconut.

Spoon half the batter into a buttered and floured tube pan, measuring 10 inches across the top and about 4 inches deep, with a removable bottom, spreading it evenly. Sprinkle half the reserved streusel over the batter and spoon the remaining batter into the pan, spreading it carefully over the streusel. Sprinkle the remaining streusel over the top and bake the cake in the middle of a preheated 350°F. oven for 1 to 1 1/4 hours, or until the tester comes out clean. Let the cake cool in the pan on a rack for 10 minutes, remove the tube section from the pan, and run a thin knife under the cake to release the bottom. Lift the cake off the tube section of the pan with 2 long spatulas, let it cool completely on the rack, and transfer it to a serving plate.

* Blueberry Coffeecake*

For cake
1/4 vegetable oil
1 beaten egg
1/2 cup milk
1 1/2 cups sifted all-purpose flower
3/4 cup sugar
2 teaspoons baking powder
1/2 teaspoon salt

For topping
1/3 cup brown sugar
1 tablespoon all-purpose flour
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/2 cup broken walnuts
1 tablespoon melted butter
3/4 cup fresh or thawed frozen blueberries

Combine vegetable oil, egg, and milk. Sift together dry ingredients and add them to the milk mixture. Mix well. In another bowl, combine all ingredients for topping.

Pour cake batter into a greased 9 x 9 x 2-inch pan. Spread blueberries evenly over batter. Top that with the cinnamon nut mixture. Bake in 375°F oven 25 to 30 minutes.


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

For all the coffee freaks out there!

Coffee-Coffee Coffeecake

1/3 cup sugar 
1 cup plain yogurt
4 1/2 tsp. instant espresso 
2T melted butter
1 1/2 tsp. cinnamon 
1 tsp. vanilla
1/1 2 cups flour 
1 egg
1/2 cup sugar 
2T toasted chopped walnuts
1 tsp. baking powder
1/2 tsp. baking soda
1/8 tsp. salt

Topping: 2 tsp. milk, 1 tsp. espresso, 1/3 cup powdered sugar

Preheat oven to 350; coat an 8 inch round pan with cooking spray.

Combine 1/3 cup sugar, espresso, and cinnamon; set aside. Combine flour, 1/2 cup sugar, baking powder, baking soda, and salt in a large bowl. Combine yogurt, butter , vanilla and egg, and add to flour mixture, stirring til just moist.

Spread half of batter into prepared pan; sprinkle with half of espresso/sugar/cinnamon mixture. Top with remaining batter, spreading to cover. Sprinkle with other half of espresso mixture. Swirl batters together to marble. Sprinkle with toasted walnuts. Bake for 35-40 minutes, til cake springs back to touch. Cool on a wire rack. Combine topping ingredients and drizzle over cake when cool.

Gauranteed to satisfy that coffee jones!

PS - I had the ingredients all typed out by columns, but when it showed up on the post screen, they were all jumbled together - guess it's back for another windows lesson! Sorry, guys.


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

I think I'm in LOVE!!! 









I have a recipe for a great cake called "Top Hat" Coffee Cake, but the last time I made it - it came out weird so I'm not going to post it until I try it again. I still think Mom left something out of the recipe.

_This gives me an excuse to make coffee cake you know._

Oh, and I'm going to have to make that coffee coffee cake......mmmmm


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

What are you doing tomorrow morning Nancy?


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Quite possibly shopping for espresso powder. Why didn't I think to do that when I was in town today?


----------

